# ProFTPd+SSL Problem

## zeroth

see next threadsLast edited by zeroth on Thu Oct 21, 2010 6:38 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## zeroth

see next threadsLast edited by zeroth on Thu Oct 21, 2010 6:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zeroth

main error in proFTPd:

Oct 21 14:38:45 mod_tls/2.4.1[9871]: using default OpenSSL verification locations (see $SSL_CERT_DIR environment variable)

everything seems to be set up properly, but it doesnt seem to find the certificate...

listed in my proftp config:

        TLSRSACertificateFile           /etc/ssl/certs/proftpd.crt.pem

        TLSRSACertificateKeyFile        /etc/ssl/certs/proftpd.key.pem

```

eocserver  # lftp

lftp :~> connect ftps://files@localhost:800/

Password: 

cd: Fatal error: gnutls_handshake: A TLS packet with unexpected length was received.

lftp files@localhost:~> quit

```

----------

